# A Bit Odd



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

*A Bit Odd !New Pictures!*

I just bought 8 chicks from a local feed store. They were straight run Specialty Blacks, but they're a golden brown color. I don't have individual pictures of the chicks but I was wondering if anyone can guess the breed from a group picture?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My guess they are red comets or red rangers. I think someone got the tags mixed up


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you for replying.
I'm hoping they're a layer and not a meatie to be honest. Would it help if I took individual pictures of the chicks?


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are most likely layers. Meat birds are usually Cornish (?) and grow super fast. I don't know much about meat birds.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I hope so....also hoping they're pullets but I guess it will be a waiting game


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

So after a little over a week the chicks have gotten some wing feathers. Any one wanna take another guess at what breed they are? I had some one say Buff Orpington but I'm not sure on that one either


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not Buff Orpingtons.I think you got a red/rainbow or freedom ranger style meat bird cross.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Uh ohh...HOPE they can lay well :-\ 
I'm thinking of ordering some Isa Browns, Barred Rocks or Buffs from the hatchery next week to be ordered next month so I guess if they're more of a meatie it's not too big of a deal


----------

